
Lets build a gatsbyjs and markdown blog together - raevilman
https://www.therdnotes.com/building-a-markdown-blog
======
raevilman
I've started building one last day and documenting the steps.

follow along and discuss the future implementations.

Don't mind the current looks of the blog. As this post is for those who are
thinking of or want to develop one. So that we all can work together.... :)

------
raevilman
Also i am posting updated on this twitter thread

[https://twitter.com/raevilman/status/1284204852155830272?s=2...](https://twitter.com/raevilman/status/1284204852155830272?s=20)

